# Fuente conmutada de PC +-12V a 30A



## eapuentes (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola antes que nada quiero saludarlos por el excelente foro y hace ya unos meses que leo pero este es mi primer post. Me dedico a la reparación de UPS fuentes de PC y parlantes para PC no muy potentes no mas de 10w en una empresa de mi ciudad. 

El motivo del mensaje es que desde hace un tiempo que vengo planeando y leyendo para hacerme un sistema de parlantes de 4o5 canales + subwofer estilo homecinema  usando una fuente conmutada y que tenga buena calidad de sonido y un bajo costo circuitos de amplificadora hay mucho y de variada potencia. Pero el problema que me e encontrado es con la fuente se como mejorar la potencia y hasta el voltaje que entregue una fuente de PC pero la búsqueda en la calidad del sonido me obliga a requerir fuente partida entonces surge el problema de llevar 1a que entregan los -12 de una fuente de PC a 15 o 10a les agradecería que me dieran una mano o si les gusta el proyecto lo podamos llevar a cabo con fotos y todos los diagramas el proyecto seria de 30wats rms X canal y el sub de 50W mas o menos


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Utilizar una fuente conmutada es una manera economica, pero piensa que no conseguiras buena calidad de sonido, las fuentes conmutadas son muy ruidosas al trabajar en conmutacion producen muchas interferencias, el filtro de salida no las elimina. Porque crees que no se usan en los equipos de alta fidelidad como norma general (a exepcion de Linn)?


----------



## Maritto (May 25, 2007)

Hola amigo, en respuesta a tu inquietud /(aunque un pokito tarde!) espero que te sirva esto que consegui! es lo mas cercano a lo que necesitas! se puede, no es dificil, es economico y muy eficiente, estos tipos lo usan para un radio! asi es, son 12v 10a + o -
Espero que te sirva! y espero una respuestA!
adio!


----------



## eapuentes (Jul 12, 2007)

gracias por el aporte y nunca es tarde aparte todabia sigo con el proyecto pero estoy leyendo mucho al respecto ya que me gusto mucho la idea y estamos diseñando con un amigo una fuente conmutada. tal vez no quede   realmente de muy alta fidelidad pero lo importante es que suene bien 
mieren esta pagina que hay una fuente conmutada para audio 

http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/opencms/coldamp/es/?idioma=es


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2007)

Estas bien encaminado eapuentes , he visto que los últimos diseños en equipo profesionales usan fuentes  switching y no solo eso sino en equipos  home theatre  6.1, así que decir de que son ruidosas, no  lo puedo creer.
 Sino no hubieran podido los que construyeron un SMPS en este foro;
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
Me incluyo a mi ( hice dos fuente 12 V a +/-35V), ahora me perfilo a concretar una fuente de 220Vac a +/- 70Vdc. Así que animo.

--------
zopilote

http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/index.htm


----------



## Martin Donato (Jul 22, 2007)

A mi me interesa mucho como modificar la fuente de pc para tener +/-35v por favor si me pueden indicar lo agredecería. Gracias.


----------



## Maritto (Jul 23, 2007)

Seria muy interesante tener una guia practica de como funcionan y como poder modificarlas, ya que si uno entiende como funcionan, la modificación puede ser mas personalizada y a conciencia! no?


----------



## Martin Donato (Jul 24, 2007)

Yo se que hay que modificar el integrado que controla los pulsos, pero creo que también hay que vovler a rebobinar el secundario o agregarle unas vueltas. También hay que invertir el diodo de 5v para tener la tensión negativa, pero ha yque ver como realimentarlo, a lo mejor hay que poner un nuevo inversor para que el regulador de pulsos le llegue tensión positiva en ves de negativa. Que les parece a los demás??.


----------



## eapuentes (Jul 24, 2007)

Miren todo esto es en teoría basado en mi conocimiento reparándolas mas otro poco que e leído por hay  sobre como modificarlas este es otro link sobre como sacarles un poco mas de voltaje que talvez también han leído http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/notas/fuentepc/Reforma Fuente PC a 13,8V 20A.PDF

las fuente de PC posee en su mayoría como todos saben 3 transformadores choper, de los pequeños uno se encarga de la tensión de power on y power good Cable violeta y verde, el otro suele ser el del medio se encarga del encendido por el se genera el pulso que dispara los transistores de potencia del primario los cuales alimentan el tercer choper que es el mas grande que tiene los enrollamientos que entregan los 5 y 12 voltios de los cuales se extraen todas las otras tensiones que posee una fuente de PC sacarle mas corriente a los 12vVes fácil con solo reemplazar el diodo sckoty basta, para potenciar los -12 hay que laburar un poco ya que este posee un solo diodo de baja potencia de 0.5o 1A máximo puesto en inversa   entonces hay que poner diodos mas grandes en paralelo lo que se puede hacer afuera de la fuente (por cuestiones de espacio) ya que  funciona igual.  Solo exige para arrancar normalmente el de 12v que es de donde el 494 o similar compara no es así con las que traen además el lm 339 o traen un integrado SGxxxxxx o unos fruta 2003 o 2005z que censan también el de 5v e incluso hasta el de 3.3v. Prueben desoldando los diodos si tienen dudas ya que la fuente o no arranca o se apaga al rato, Es muy raro que explote (pero es raro no imposible  jeje). 
hacer oscilar la fuente hasta 35 v parece poco probable ya que el transformador no se si estaría preparado para soportar ese incremento en la frecuencia y el trabajo remplazando componentes y calculando resistencias seria muy grande pude hacerla que entregue 2 v pero se quemo al poco tiempo  por eso yo me di por vencido al menos temporalmente  y creo que es mas fácil desarrollar una fuente nueva y mas especifica para la finalidad pero todo es posibles amigos así que no hay que rendirse espero haber servido de ayuda y que sigamos trabajando para poder sacar algo bueno


----------



## Martin Donato (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola "eapuentes", que tan seguro estás de que aumentar la potencia en -12v es sólo cambiar el diodo por uno de más corriente??. No hay que cambiar nada más???. Porque si es así sería muy fácil el asunto. Hacemos oscilar la fuente a un 50% más que se lo banca. Por lo tanto tendríamos 12 + 50% = 18v. Del lado negativo tendríamos lo mismo pero con más corriente, por lo tanto tendríamos -18v con 5 amper por ejemplo. Entonces usaríamos los extremos para tener 36v (18+18) y luego con otro fuente hacer lo mismo y ponerlas en serie para tener los +/-36 necesarios. Pero necesito que me confirmen si sólo aumentando la corriente que soporte el diodo está listo.


----------



## eapuentes (Jul 29, 2007)

la salidade  -12  se optiene de la misma salida del transformador que la de +12 solo que  involucra los  siguientes componentes.  dos diodos fr de 0.5 A  en forma  inversa que van a otro diodo fr de 0.5 en inversa  que despues pasa por la bobina toroide grande del secundario despues saca una muestra de control  tiene  una resistensia conectada con la salida de +12v despues pasa por otra bobina chiquita  y despues un capasistor de 470 x16v  y listo cable azul salida.  La potencia solo esta  limitada por los diodos.  pero el tema del voltaje es que sin el de -12v la fuente no arranca y es muy probable que si lo elevas la fuente se apage, por lo que habria que cambiar los componentes que se encargan de regular las muestras pero no lo se.
Si lograste hacer osilarlar la  fuente a mas tension y se mantiene estable desime como que dispongo de muchas fuentes como para hacer pruebas desime que  te gustaria hacer y yo las hago no dispongo de mucho tiempo pero puedo hacerlo


----------



## Martin Donato (Ago 3, 2007)

Lo que hice fue cambiar el realimentador que controla el ancho de los pulsos. En esta fuente que revicé era tl494. El cambié el valor de la resistencia para que le llegue más voltaje a la entrada del comparador y por lo tanto me tiraba más voltage a la salida. Por ahora no tengo tiempo, pero si vos decís que solamente poniendo diodos de más corriente tengo realmente más corriente estaría solucionando el problema. Comentame tus pruebas como fueron.


----------



## Martin Donato (Ago 3, 2007)

tube un problema. Le cambié los diodos de 0.5A quee mensionás a las salida de -12v. Aparentemente ahora tiene más corriente porque el diodo ahora lo permite. Puse FR302 que tenía de otra fuente, pero al colgarle una lampara de auto, con las que hago las pruebas se pone en corto la fuente y se apaga. Le colgué 3 diodos fr302 en paralelo para tenerm más corriente y nada. En +12 prende perfecto la lámpara. Que más hay que hacer para tener corriente suficiente en -12???? Gracias.


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 5, 2009)

Podes Obtener mas Tension modificando la Frecuencia de Oscilacion (TL494) en las patas 5 y 6... (CT y RT; es un Resistor y un Capacitor) Aca te dejo la Formula "fOSC = 1/(RT × CT)", variando los valores de Dichos Dispositivos podes llegar a alcanzar mayores valores de tension, y tambien podes modificar el valor de referencia de la pata 1. 
Esto yo lo pude comprobar, la corriente que pude obtener fue de 6.5 A (Normales), pero cuando le modifique la Frecuencia de Oscilacion pude alcanzar un valor Aproximado de Corriente de unos 8A (Medido con Amperimetro). 




A mayor Frecuencia mayor Voltaje y Corriente..


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2009)

Una fuente conmutada partida para un amplificador class AB 5.1 de alta fidelidad me hace doler el oído de solo escucharlo decir.
Si avanzan un paso mas sobre el Class D con salida en puente completo ya tenes la amplitud duplicada solo por el amplificador, y la complejidad del Class D es la misma que el de una fuente conmutada.
Dando otro pasito mas el inductor de salida es el propio parlante, pero el amplificador tiene que estar cerca, tan cerca como 1 amplificador por parlante.
Ahora, los que piden ±36, ±70, que hagan de cuenta que nunca escribí este post.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Mar 10, 2009)

Saludos!

Encontré en Internet un diseño que permitiría avanzar otro paso más, permitiendo ahorrarse el amplificador después de la fuente partida... 
simplemente utilizando la misma fuente conmutada con transformador como amplificador clase D:


----------



## dadybik (Abr 4, 2011)

Buen dato jazz_light...


----------



## ahug00 (Jun 8, 2011)

excelente se boto jazz_light


----------



## Meta (Sep 6, 2012)

Una pregunta:

Tengo una fuente conmutada de PC y quiero sacarle 19V de los 12V que tiene de serie. Claro que el conector es este de abajo indicaado. Me gusta este porque mantiene mucha corriente y le quiero sacar como mínimo 7.9A.

¿Cómo se hace?

Mejor dicho, realmente se puede hacer.


----------

